# Oval Office 7/31



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

whos going to go for bs and cold beer


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't make this one, i've got the honey-do list to complete.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll probably be there for a few as always.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I should be able to go. See you guys there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i think i can make it not sure but i will try!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

going to to my best to make it. just got back last night from a week at port st joe and then to st andrews in panama city. got alot of cleaning to do and a couple dr. appts. if all pans out i'll be there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on call and can't come, but.......................

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic154562-12-1.aspx


----------

